# Breakaway cannon . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Last week, I got a PM and a couple of e-mails, asking about the Breakaway Cannon. So, to help others out in the future, here's a brief description.


The BREAKAWAY CANNON . . .

The purpose of the Breakaway Cannon is to prevent slicing your finger while casting heavy weights and/or large baits, especially when using braided line, on a Spinning Reel (In the UK - a "Fixed-Spool" reel).

The spool on a Spinning Reel rotates to allow a fish to take line against the force of the Drag, without exceeding the breaking strength of the line.

When casting a heavy weight and/or a large bait, the drag may slip during the cast and the line can slice your finger . . . In the case of braid, deeply !

Also, the more power that is being put into the cast, even with lighter weight(s), the more chance there is for the drag to slip under pressure, due to Centrifugal Force.

Whenever you are casting, including Conventional & "Multiplier" (UK) reels, a “Shock Leader” is recommended to prevent the danger of a heavy weight with sharp hooks breaking free and causing serious injury . . . 

The “Rule of Thumb” for Shock Leaders is 10lb of breaking strength for every Ounce of weight you are throwing, including the weight of the bait. Weaker casters can get away with slightly less, but a powerful caster should always follow the “10lb per Ounce” rule.

The Breakaway Cannon prevents the spool from rotating during the cast, by having the line wrapped around a “capstan” on it, secured by a finger-released “trigger”. It is an excellent device, which prevents injury and allows increases in casting distance, since you are able to put more power into the cast, without the line slipping.

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Last week, I got a PM and a couple of e-mails, asking about the Breakaway Cannon. So, to help others out in the future, here's a brief description.
> 
> 
> The BREAKAWAY CANNON . . .
> ...


I never get PM'd about questions about anything except once when a certain fishy story about a Turtle hit and run off of Ramp 23 got deleted by the Mods...even though after 10-15 Busch Beers I am pretty much an expert on anything including pugilism.

So a powerful caster (Like myself) when chucking 10 and bait I should be using 100lb Shock line? according to this cut and pasted bit of information?

Is a 100 pound Shock line knot trying to clear the guides more dangerous to bystanders than more traditional 50-60 pound test used by the average weaker Hatteras Drum fellas (weaker as in all the other Hatteras fellas not named Garbo)? Or can we take this cut and pasted information from who knows where as Gospel except for minor inconsistencies?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> So a powerful caster (Like myself) when chucking 10 and bait I should be using 100lb Shock line? according to this cut and pasted bit of information?
> 
> Is a 100 pound Shock line knot trying to clear the guides more dangerous to bystanders than more traditional 50-60 pound test used by the average weaker Hatteras Drum fellas (weaker as in all the other Hatteras fellas not named Garbo)? Or can we take this cut and pasted information from who knows where as Gospel except for minor inconsistencies?


Ask Tommy Farmer and other "powerful casters" . . . I didn't make up the 10lb/oz. number for shock leaders.

As for "cut & paste" . . . I wrote that myself . . . Try using a Google search before you put your foot in your mouth !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Ask Tommy Farmer and other "powerful casters" . . . I didn't make up the 10lb/oz. number for shock leaders.
> 
> As for "cut & paste" . . . I wrote that myself . . . Try using a Google search before you put your foot in your mouth !


I just did a Google search for "Hot Mamas" and "Cheerleader uniform malfunctions" and found nothing on shock lines


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

the cannon works o.k. for me on spinning stuff , got 2. Had that guide problem once...then replaced small guides with larger ones..


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

is anyone strong enough to break a 50lb mono shock with 8oz + bait....other than garbo

i have 3 cannons and love them, not so much for casting and clean release (which i like) but more so in that you do not have to tighten the drag down every single time u cast


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

100 vs 50 lb is it doesn't take as much of a nick or weak, worn spot for it to break


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't wait for my morning BM to check in and see where this thread goes. Anything over 60-70 seems to me to have diminishing returns even for the strongest casters. IMHO


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

greg12345 said:


> is anyone strong enough to break a 50lb mono shock with 8oz + bait....other than garbo
> 
> i have 3 cannons and love them, not so much for casting and clean release (which i like) but more so in that you do not have to tighten the drag down every single time u cast


Sure, have done it several times. I use 60 and still break it once or twice a yr. All it takes is the smallest knick down near the sinker and its done for. Its not all about size,though I am a big guy, has a lot more to do with speed.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

but u still use 60 right....not 100...and agree, strength/size plays minimal role compared to timing and loading the rod right, was just messing around


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

also cannot believe there are PMs about breakaway cannon...this is not classified info people...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

greg12345 said:


> also cannot believe there are PMs about breakaway cannon...this is not classified info people...



Someone asked me about it . . . So, I answered them and posted this thread for others who might have similar questions . . . Simple.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> I just did a Google search for "Hot Mamas" and "Cheerleader uniform malfunctions" and found nothing on shock lines


Wow . . . Even P&S seems to refer to the 10lb/oz rule and I didn't even post in that thread . . . Nobody was having a "hissy-fit" about it, either . . . Oops, that was 2008 and you joined in 2010.

*http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?57351-Shock-Leader*


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well my throne time came early so I'm checking back in, this is about where I expected this to head. Glad we can discredit Garbos decades of fishing experience to his late joining date. Maybe he was busy fishing or writing his memoirs.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ive broken an ocean master 6-12 ROD when casting an 8oz pin rig anchor, but never broke a 50lb leader on a cast with 8nbait
Many of the serious drum fishers i know have recently adopted 40lb test as their standard 8nbait leader. No accident that i have heard of.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

dave let me help you out here, and this is coming from someone who is not a drum fisherman and would be the first to admit it....yes th 10lb per 1 oz rule is known by everyone....however once you get to a certain lb test shock, around 50 or so if u listen to the old salts (who i would always trust if i were u) there comes a point where you do not break your shock even with 8 and bait. the real drum fishermen can correct me if i am mistaken, which happens.

i fish pomps and sometimes need a long cast, i use an otg, and throw up to 3-4oz and hence i use 30-40lb shock when i am doing more than lobbing it in the 1st gut. since most bottom rigs are tied out of 30lb fluoro or less u have to be mindful of this, hence the earl brinn or FM rig really shines.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> Ask Tommy Farmer and other "powerful casters" . . . I didn't make up the 10lb/oz. number for shock leaders.
> 
> As for "cut & paste" . . . I wrote that myself . . . Try using a Google search before you put your foot in your mouth !


Maybe you should ask Tommy Farmer, Cause when I've fished with him he used 50-60 like most Drumers


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I use 100 lbs shock leader for my heaver setup. Uni to uni knot with 30 lbs power pro main line. The trick is to trim your tag lines so they don't fray. Makes a huge difference when power casting.

P.S. Breakaway cannon is for b$&tches


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

#50 is all you need....#80-100 Braid shock/#100 mono shocks are for those making up for inadequacies....It's kinda like a .458 Mag for Whitetails....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I usually use 50lb Big Game, which actually breaks around 70lb, give or take.

I think the biggest problem would be the shock leader getting weaker, from wear & tear, as it's being used.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

In my experience ( inadequacies hidden ), there is a huge difference between a braid and a mono shock leader. Mono can absorb more stress because it has some stretch to it. Braid simply pops when the stress gets too high.

The Great Rule of Thumb works until the caster develops a good technique with speed. It isn't just the weight of the payload that causes the line to separate, but a combination of weight, speed and how deeply the rod is loading. That is why it is a Rule of Thumb and not always applicable. It makes a great place for people to begin.

I can use 60lb mono for a shock leader and throw a 5 ounce sinker and do just fine with regards to strength. That knot is a mess and it retains it's slinky like memory, each bothers me, so I like to use braid for my shock leaders. 65lb test works for up to a 4 ounce sinker, but I must jump to 100lb test to use a 5 or a 6 ounce sinker. That is because 80lb braid pops when I come around and the sinker flies away with a section of the leader attached. Never seen where they go, but assume they travel off to my right and down the beach. I end up with about two feet of line hanging out of the top guide and the line is frizzy not clean cut, and it isn't due to nicks or cuts in the line or the guides. It s due to the simple fact that braid doesn't handle the stress in the same fashion as mono. SCHWAP !!!! 



I like cannons so much that they are on each of my spinners. After thousands of casts, they become second nature. I get better distance because of the quick and clean release. One wrap with a 3 ounce or lighter and three wraps with 4 ounce and heavier sinkers. No pink finger cots to remember to bring or lose in the sand. Nifty bit of kit there.

BTW- I have left my baitcasters at home all this spring and summer and have used spinning rods instead. I have been getting almost equal distances and when my baited rig is landing out there at 150 yards..... I really don't need a little extra distance. Modern high quality rods with Fuji Low riders laid out just so make the difference for me. I couldn't imagine trying to throw a 5 ounce sinker at that distance using my finger. I know I couldn't when you consider my reels lack enough drag to keep the cast together. The drags would slip and kill the cast- finger cot or not.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> #50 is all you need....#80-100 Braid shock/#100 mono shocks are for those making up for inadequacies....It's kinda like a .458 Mag for Whitetails....


i wish you where in Maryland. I would like to see your swing and the distance you can generate.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Why, I'm not a power distance caster. My heaver cast is 100-120 yard average...... Most of my post was just poking the bear anyway. Fish what you want this is a Jan - Feb thread anyway. Hahahaha


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> My heaver cast is 100-120 yard average


Not a thing wrong with that. In the past we held what were called " Cast-a-Mucks " and I attended quite a few......with lots of really good drum fishermen throwing 8'nBait(simulated bait chunk)10/0 hooks....................casts were measured and winners received prizes.............and the longest cast I ever saw measured 435'......145 yards........with a custom reel and heaver. My personal best with the OM 6-12 oz and a Daiwa SLX30SHV and 20# test was 123 yards. Everyone used 50# shock and all the guys I knew(and still know) fished 50# shock(not counting the 3' of 100# some are using now between the shock and swivel). When I fished the north beaches I always spiked a rod for my wife and it was a Abu7000 with level wind and 40# shock. I have about a dozen friends who fished Hatteras from the '80s until around 2008 and all of them fished 6500s with a 40# shock and a single line slim beauty knot. Never had a problem with break offs.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> Not a thing wrong with that. In the past we held what were called " Cast-a-Mucks " and I attended quite a few......with lots of really good drum fishermen throwing 8'nBait(simulated bait chunk)10/0 hooks....................casts were measured and winners received prizes.............and the longest cast I ever saw measured 435'......145 yards........with a custom reel and heaver. My personal best with the OM 6-12 oz and a Daiwa SLX30SHV and 20# test was 123 yards. Everyone used 50# shock and all the guys I knew(and still know) fished 50# shock(not counting the 3' of 100# some are using now between the shock and swivel). When I fished the north beaches I always spiked a rod for my wife and it was a Abu7000 with level wind and 40# shock. I have about a dozen friends who fished Hatteras from the '80s until around 2008 and all of them fished 6500s with a 40# shock and a single line slim beauty knot. Never had a problem with break offs.


I joined in 2010 to give myself a connection to saltwater fishing that I had lost due to a family emergency. Not so much to learn how to fish, as I had all ready devoted a great deal of time to that, and according to my Parents way way too much...

I have learned some things especially about fishing in other areas that I have not fished much.

I did spend about 250 days a year fishing the OBX from the mid eighties to mid nineties.

Living on the OBX gave one the opportunity to fish with the best surf casters on the East coast, and perhaps the world.

When I started the standard practice at Rodanthe pier was an ABU 9000 or 8600 and 25 pound Stren clear blue fluorescent, if you wanted to get more distance you used a 7000 and 20 pound test Trilene.

One would double the line with a 20 foot total length spider hitch, as long as there were no nicks in the line it never broke on a cast and it never hung up on a guide. The downside was you used up 40 feet of line when you had to make a new spider hitch.

Larry Haack and few others like the Twins used bimini twists and a 60 pound shock.

I have a dear friend who suffers permanent hearing loss due to a shock knot break off and being hit full on in the head by the heaver on a drum cast performed from the very experienced drum fisherman who is also a friend usiing 60 pound shock. Everything breaks eventually unless you re tie often enough to prevent a mishap.

These days i use 50-60 suffix and short spider hitch from mainline to a double-uni and most times a three foot bite leader section of 100 which eliminates the nicks from fish and the sinkers. If I had to I would have no problem using a 20 foot spider hitch with either 25 pound or 20 pound quality mono line, the spider hitch knot makes no click click sound as it clears the guides going out on a cast.



By the way when I first started Drum fishing DD really did have red hair.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> Why, I'm not a power distance caster. My heaver cast is 100-120 yard average...... Most of my post was just poking the bear anyway. Fish what you want this is a Jan - Feb thread anyway. Hahahaha


Dude I watch people to learn. don't get your panties twisted up. Btw if you poke a bear don't cry about what happens next.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Dude I watch people to learn. don't get your panties twisted up. Btw if you poke a bear don't cry about what happens next.


How far do you cast with your set-up with a big bait into a big wind?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The longest casts I have ever made have been into a big wind. Most always because my line becomes detached from said bait.
When I pick out the birds nest and finally manage not to blow up....probably 75 yards.:redface:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Well I was mentioned by name twice so here is my two cents...

The 10 lb test per ounce rule of thumb is a exactly that, a rule of thumb. I think it has merit with an all out tournament style pendulum or ground cast. Keep in mind that most casting organizations heaviest sinker is 175 grams which is right at 6oz and the rule is .75mm mono shockleader. That comes to 60-80 lb test depending on the line manufacturer.

A Hatteras style cast does not generate the same force as a tournament groundcast or pendulum. This is not a shot at the Hatteras casters (I am one on the beach), it is just the truth. 

I use a minimum of 50lb tritanium (.65mm closer to 60lb breaking strain) when drum fishing. I sometimes use Ultima or 70 lb test which comes in just a little thicker at .75mm just because I like it. The key is to check your leader often (like every cast) for nicks and fraying. Also check and re-tie your terminal knot. This is where you can get in trouble quickly, especially when the bite is on. In a crowd, it can be a very dangerous thing.

Tommy


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

I don't know what the trouble is, but I can break off 50 lbs shock leaders all day long.... just leave the bail closed with the drag locked down.  Works almost every time  And that is even chunking a 4 ounce lead.

After the line snaps I usually see that it was my best cast of the day  One time I almost hit a ship on the horizon with the lead. I didn't loose my piece of shrimp either, ya know they tend to sling off super easy to start with

I sling off so much bait I've learned to just rub the bait just on the hook, it still makes the fish bite and I save on bait. I think the process of the bait being slung off the hook under such a high load, that it polishes the hook in a way that can't be duplicated by other methods. That shiny polish job and the bait juice gets the fish on my hook every time.  Only problem is the cast is so far it takes a couple hours to reel in all that line.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Dude I watch people to learn. don't get your panties twisted up. Btw if you poke a bear don't cry about what happens next.


Mine were not at all. Your the one who started the calling out.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Mine were not at all. Your the one who started the calling out.....


What happens when you poke a Squirrel?









Sorry can not help myself


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> What happens when you poke a Squirrel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just barks and runs off....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Garboman said:


> What happens when you poke a Squirrel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 speaking of poking this thread reminds me of a joke. 
So I walking past a mental hospital the other day that was surrounded by a tall wooden fence. I could hear a bunch of people on the other side yelling "thirteen, thirteen, thirteen!!" 

Well the fence was to high to see over but I noticed a small hole that I could peek through.
I knelt down to look through the hole and some bas*#%d poked me in the eye. 
Then they all started yelling "fourteen, fourteen, fourteen!!"


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

He bites your nuts, what else would a Squirrel do ...


Sorry, couldn't help myself either 



Garboman said:


> What happens when you poke a Squirrel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

On a serious note though.... why would someone prefer to use Mono as a shock leader? Especially for long range casting where you would hope to fully load the rod during the casting throw.

Because Mono can stretch a bunch it seems that it would seriously diminish the ability to fully load the load on the cast. Braid I think would be the best choice because there isn't any stretch. No sure about the stretching properties of Fluorocarbon, but I'd imagine that it has much less stretch than Mono would. At the end of the day it's, "each to their own", but I was just pondering the question.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that has been discussed and argued many times...comes down to whether u r using it as just a casting leader to hold up to wt of sinker or whether u r using it as a shock leader for abrasion resistance, to drag fish up the beach by hand, minimize tangles with other lines, holding power in grassy conditions, etc...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Never mind, this one doesn't need anyone to stir it


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

cooper138 said:


> Well my throne time came early so I'm checking back in, this is about where I expected this to head. Glad we can discredit Garbos decades of fishing experience to his late joining date. Maybe he was busy fishing or writing his memoirs.


His post count isn't as high as eds so he can't know what he is talking about......wait a minute 889, I really don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Dougnv gave me a breakaway cannon so I put it on my 12' rod with 30# pp. Works great never had the need for a shock leader with spinning gear but I'm not s power caster just average 90-100 yds on average.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

cooper138 said:


> speaking of poking this thread reminds me of a joke.
> So I walking past a mental hospital the other day that was surrounded by a tall wooden fence. I could hear a bunch of people on the other side yelling "thirteen, thirteen, thirteen!!"
> 
> Well the fence was to high to see over but I noticed a small hole that I could peek through.
> ...


That is awesome! I am laughing my ass off.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

cooper138 said:


> speaking of poking this thread reminds me of a joke.
> So I walking past a mental hospital the other day that was surrounded by a tall wooden fence. I could hear a bunch of people on the other side yelling "thirteen, thirteen, thirteen!!"
> 
> Well the fence was to high to see over but I noticed a small hole that I could peek through.
> ...


Thats funny as hell


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> His post count isn't as high as eds so he can't know what he is talking about......wait a minute 889, I really don't know what I'm talking about.


Hahaha. Well I'm glad you came to that realization and can accept that. Time to step back and leave it to the experts.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I probably should let this thread die, but at the very least i'll try to steer it back on course. What's the best way to mount the breakaway canon? Seems like I read electrical tape will do the trick but I don't want a mess. I don't mine casting without it but want to see if I can get more distance using it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I used rescue tape. Its silicone sticks to itself but not sticky or messy


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

SeaPA said:


> ...............i'll try to steer it back on course......


Thanx for that!!! While reading thru the thread I had to go back and check the OP subject matter.
Mentioning heavers, and morphing into a discussion about leaders and such, I drifted off into thinking conventionals....which is what the majority of folks use for heavers, at least from where I stand in the sand.
No offense to BreakAwayUSA, I know Nick, and casted in comps with him. I'm sure the Cannon is a fine piece of equipment for those who choose to go that route. However, a great thing for casting spinners is a batting glove, or golfing glove. Been using the same ones for years. No need to have an add-on device for each spinning rod and reel combo. No need to fuss with mounting your line around it. Glove stays on your hand for use with any spinning outfit. They allow a better grip on your rod and reel in damp or wet conditions. They can save a finger when constantly throwing lures. They won't fall off like those fingers guards, and they work with all line diams, thin or thick. Never had to re-adjust drag on any spinning outfit with a gloved hand. Though I should add that I mostly stayed away from spinning outfits for the heaviest and hardest of casting.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

When I've used one I taped it on with electric tape. Shouldn't leave a mess unless you leave it on forever or the tape gets abnormally hot and becomes gummy. But other than a cheaper solution than buying a conventional setup for heavy loads, (if you already have a spinning setup for 8 n bait) Imo the cannon is unnecessary and kinda a nuisance to wrap before every cast. Tightening an loosening drag doesn't bother me.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i use plastic zip ties to mount mine. to each their own, i have them on my pomp rods and love em


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I used zip ties as well.


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

I use heat shrink tubing. Been on there for 5 or six years and still in good shape.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

zip ties


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

SeaPA said:


> I probably should let this thread die, but at the very least i'll try to steer it back on course. What's the best way to mount the breakaway canon? Seems like I read electrical tape will do the trick but I don't want a mess. I don't mine casting without it but want to see if I can get more distance using it.


I use a rubber electrical tape with no sticky glue, holds very tight.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Zip ties are the way to go. I use four of them.

Gloves/finger protectors don't allow as tight a grip on the line as the Cannon does. No comparison. Maximum load on the rod when casting.


----------

